# daamnn the orthodontist sure rubs off the hell out of my make up !!



## urbanD0LL (Apr 21, 2009)

LOL , its so funny and embarassing , more embarassing though . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The first time I went to get my braces , it would go all over his gloves and I even saw a lil' something on his smock , then my 2 other visits I didn't wear makeup but I did wear it yesterday and same thing happened , it wasn't as bad though (first time I was wearing studio fix foundation and yesterday I wore Sephora's tinted moisturizer ) . And the first time everything was all rubbed off/smudged and I wish I had a makeup remover cloth, yesterday I just went over it with some studio fix and I was good to go . I'm not wearing anything from now


----------



## Little Addict (Apr 21, 2009)

haha ... last time I went my dentist forced me to take off my makeup ... lol


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 21, 2009)

Haha, I've never had an issue with that... maybe my dentist keeps his distance?


----------



## nunu (Apr 21, 2009)

I went to weeks ago with a full face because i was meeting my friends straight away..i was pissed because i had water splashing everywhere on my face and my lipgloss rubbed off! To make matters wore i couldn't re-apply the lipglass because my lips were chapped due to his gloves rubbing against my lips...


----------



## NeonKitty (Apr 21, 2009)

Well to be fair, the state of your makeup is very near the bottom of the priority list in patient care. If you go to a dentists office, I can't imagine how you would think your makeup could go untouched, it's not exactly your first visit and you have no idea what to expect. I would guess it would be very near impossible considering your mouth is the procedural site . If you had a choice between quality care or keeping your makeup intact which are you going to choose? Apply your makeup after your appointment.

I'm not trying to be difficult, just trying to explain how it looks from the care providers point of view. Your makeup is often incompatible with a lot of medical procedures, and thats just the bottom line. Why expect something unrealistic and then get pissed that we can't meet your unrealistic expectations?

(my line of work is a little more extreme, so take it as you will)


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 21, 2009)

No one seemed to be pissed off about the situation. They were either laughing about it or saying that it kinda sucked that their makeup got ruined, but oh well. No one commented that the dentist's way of working should change to accommodate the preservation of their makeup... 

That being said, my makeup if usually ok when i leave the Dentist. Sometimes i get this cleaning with salt (teeny peices get shot out of this gun thingie to clean my problem mouth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and it gets EVERYWHERE!! Sometimes when i get a filling done, i cry when i get the needle (as it goes almost directly into some scar tissu i have in my mouth and is VERY painful)  so i smudge my eye makeup. Lol, each time i cry, my poor dentist freaks out. "Oh! I'm so sorry! I'm sorry! I don't mean to hurt you."

My dentist is awesome. I never thought i would ever say that sentence in my life.


----------



## NeonKitty (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_No one seemed to be pissed off about the situation. They were either laughing about it or saying that it kinda sucked that their makeup got ruined, but oh well. No one commented that the dentist's way of working should change to accommodate the preservation of their makeup... _

 
Really?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I went to weeks ago with a full face because i was meeting my friends straight away..i was pissed because i had water splashing everywhere on my face and my lipgloss rubbed off! To make matters wore i couldn't re-apply the lipglass because my lips were chapped due to his gloves rubbing against my lips..._

 
I'm not snarking here, I'm bringing another perspective to the table, is that not allowed? Did we make a stop in China? Because I'm sensing I'm getting my hand slapped for expressing an opinion.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Apr 22, 2009)

uuhhh okay anyways ... i don't really know what to say . but i didn't expect his palms to be all up in my face and nearly covering my eye  , i mean i don't care , well it sucks but hey , he is doing his job , i just thought it was really funny because i'm sure he looks at himself like wtf does she have all that crap on her face for ?! or something along those lines ...

it really wasn't meant to be taken seriously or all technical and whatnot , just sayin' !!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_No one seemed to be pissed off about the situation. They were either laughing about it or saying that it kinda sucked that their makeup got ruined, but oh well. No one commented that the dentist's way of working should change to accommodate the preservation of their makeup... 

That being said, my makeup if usually ok when i leave the Dentist. Sometimes i get this cleaning with salt (teeny peices get shot out of this gun thingie to clean my problem mouth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and it gets EVERYWHERE!! Sometimes when i get a filling done, i cry when i get the needle (as it goes almost directly into some scar tissu i have in my mouth and is VERY painful)  so i smudge my eye makeup. Lol, each time i cry, my poor dentist freaks out. "Oh! I'm so sorry! I'm sorry! I don't mean to hurt you."

My dentist is awesome. I never thought i would ever say that sentence in my life._

 

my dentist is weird , he's nice but not very nice , he sure doesn't say sorry often when it hurts LOL and he has like no emotions ,  when he smiles i'm like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . he seems bored with his job., i mean he just has to tell me what to do and give me that salary of his and i'll gladly replace brackets and wires all day LOL .


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 22, 2009)

It is so funny to have foundation on the dentist's gloves. Once, I wore full makeup when I visited my dentist after I removed my wisdom tooth through dental surgery. As I had pains at my jaw and cheek, he felt my cheeks and pressed lightly on my face. After that, he inserted his finger into my mouth to feel my gums and I thought could taste my foundation. Otherwise, the gloves normally smell/taste strongly of rubber. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I went to weeks ago with a full face because i was meeting my friends straight away..i was pissed because i had water splashing everywhere on my face and my lipgloss rubbed off! To make matters wore i couldn't re-apply the lipglass because my lips were chapped due to his gloves rubbing against my lips..._

 
I went for polishing and scaling of my teeth last month and water was splashing everywhere on my face too, even up to my eyes. I was shocked as I never experience so much splashing at the dentist. I thought splashing occurs at the hairdresser only when the washer is inexperienced. Maybe you can apply lipbalm before the procedure so that your lips will not dry out.


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_No one seemed to be pissed off about the situation. They were either laughing about it or saying that it kinda sucked that their makeup got ruined, but oh well. No one commented that the dentist's way of working should change to accommodate the preservation of their makeup... 
_

 
i agree!


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitty* 

 
_Really?



I'm not snarking here, I'm bringing another perspective to the table, is that not allowed? Did we make a stop in China? Because I'm sensing I'm getting my hand slapped for expressing an opinion._

 
Dude. Chill.



When I go to the dentist it's usually the only place I have to go to, so I use very minimal makeup. Probably no more than just a dusting of MSFN, and definitely no lipgloss (but plenty of lip balm though, in case they get all cracked up when I have to open my mouth wide). I won't really change what I do in terms of eye makeup because that never gets affected anyway, plus my dentist likes to give me cool sunglasses so I don't get blinded by the lights


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 22, 2009)

That is the one Drs office I wear very minimal makeup to ...my dentist has baby wipes for patients to clean off any lipstick before he even looks in their mouth...so I normally make a end of the day or 1st morning appt when i can go as bare as possible. I think my dentist goes elbow in...Like his feet are off the ground and shit......Not to mention I have a phobia of the dentist so those appts are always the hardest for me.


----------



## User35 (Apr 22, 2009)

Im getting invisalign and about 2 weeks ago I had to get molds and exrays of my teeth. Oh my lord...that mold gunk got alllllllllll over my lips and part of my cheeks , plus I was drooling all over myself while the goo set. It wasnt a pretty picture. Oh what I go thru for beauty.


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitty* 

 
_Really?



I'm not snarking here, I'm bringing another perspective to the table, is that not allowed? Did we make a stop in China? Because I'm sensing I'm getting my hand slapped for expressing an opinion._

 

I just thought i'd mention that your post _seemed_ defensive, and so she was merely responding to that. It may very well be simply your style, and though you dont mean to be it was misinterpreted. Its not far fetched to assume you were. My bf is a medical practitioner, many of our friends misunderstand him because he can come across abrupt and curt...but its just how he sees things. Black or white. The science oriented mind, I think.

Please dont take this as an attack on your personality or your post. I just think you should see that looking at the dialogue objectively, she was not dismissing your opinion. I think she was reacting to the tone of your post.


sorry if this is tangential guys


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 22, 2009)

This thread was supposed to be a funny series of memories about times when we're had a similar incident happen to us at the dentist.

*Chill out*. If people get so upset about a thread talking about the dentist, then you must be having heart attacks left and right in the real world.



Back on topic - I never wear makeup to the dentist because I totally for see this happening and then walking out with like big streaks of lipstick around my lips haha.

They cant even help it, they are usually guys with big hands and I don't have a large mouth... (lol).


----------



## frocher (Apr 22, 2009)

.........


----------



## 06290714 (Apr 22, 2009)

This thread was supposed to be a funny series of memories about times when we're had a similar incident happen to us at the dentist.

*Chill out*. If people get so upset about a thread talking about the dentist, then you must be having heart attacks left and right in the real world.




AGREED!


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Ask for a dental dam ladies, they tend to catch most of the water droplets, they also place a paper guard between your face and the dam.  Keep your lips well moisturized but with no color.  Afterwards, apply a bit more balm, rub the  lips gently with a soft tissue, and add your lipstick or gloss. Lightly powder your face and you are ready for the rest of the day.  I had braces for years._

 
Thats what that is?!? Jeeze! My old dentist used to use them (if it's what im thinking of). I found them uncomfortable though. Plus is was a nut bag.

 Originally Posted by *NeonKitty* 

 
_Really?



I'm not snarking here, I'm bringing another perspective to the table, is that not allowed? Did we make a stop in China? Because I'm sensing I'm getting my hand slapped for expressing an opinion.

_


And no, i wasn;t slapping your hand, nor... going to china? I was merely stating that i thought you might be taking things the wrong way, or too personally. I understand you work in the field, but i think sometimes when people's professions get mentioned we can become a touch hyper sensitive. I wasn't trying to rag on you, and I'm sorry if it came off that way. State your opinion all you please. That's what the boards are for after all!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_ 
*Back on topic - I never wear makeup to the dentist because I totally for see this happening and then walking out with like big streaks of lipstick around my lips haha.*

*They cant even help it, they are usually guys with big hands and I don't have a large mouth... (lol).*_

 








 So funny that you mention they are guys with big hands that won't fit in our mouths. You know, they say it is better to have a male dentist because they have enough strength to pull our teeth out. I don't mean any offense to female dentists.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 22, 2009)

^^I have never had a female dentist come to think of it...but I try not to get any teeth pulled either.....My wisdom teeth were pulled but I was knocked out thank goodness...my dentist actually refuses to pull primary teeth....


----------



## Rudyru (Apr 23, 2009)

...I pretty much have softcore sex with my dentist...He's just so damn hot...or I may have a latex fetish, but what ever.

I don't come in with a full face or anything, I come in bare and have my dentist at it. 

Yeah, I really don't want to say anymore. XD But let me just say, twice a year? No way. <3


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^I have never had a female dentist come to think of it...but I try not to get any teeth pulled either.....My wisdom teeth were pulled but I was knocked out thank goodness...my dentist actually refuses to pull primary teeth...._

 
You are lucky. I was fully conscious when I pull out all my wisdom teeth, one by one, four times altogether. It is a hell of pulling, like tug of war. 

What I learnt is to always apply lip balm because opening my mouth so big for such a long time causes my lips to crack. Ouch!


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 23, 2009)

Jeez, I cannot complain about my orthodontist really then! The only thing he does that I do not like is when I come in and he wants to see how my bite is coming along, he will hold my chin with his thumb and forefinger and ask me to bite, and he's not wearing gloves. No, his hands aren't in my mouth or even really near them, and I know they're clean, but I don't like ANYONE to touch my face. Even my boyfriend. I swear as soon as someone touches my face I can feel a pimple forming immediately!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 23, 2009)

Mmm, molds.  At least they flavor that shit now.  When I first had braces there was no flavoring...it was allll nasty.

My remedy...late afternoon appointment, and slather on the balm all day long.  Oh, and it doesn't hurt that my hygenist and dentist are females.  They've never complained about my gloss!


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 24, 2009)

I was fined by my former dentist when i was 12 for being violent. I had lost a filling on a baby tooth (that was very loose) and she told me she didn't need to pull it cause it would come out any day. I was happy cause i was SOO scared of having my teeth pulled. She changed her mind and said it would be better to. I was Flipping shit, and i called her a liar etc. My mum and then dental hygienist had to hold me down with she pulled my tooth. She then added a 75 dollar fee for being violent or emotional abuse or something. She didnt even tell us, we only saw it on the bill. I told my now dental hygienist and she said in her 20 years in the field, she's never hear of that happening, and the woman must be nuts to fine a scared kid. 

That is why i hated dentists.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 24, 2009)

^^^ Wow really...there is such a legal charge....pity


----------



## nunu (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitty* 

 
_Really?



I'm not snarking here, I'm bringing another perspective to the table, is that not allowed? Did we make a stop in China? Because I'm sensing I'm getting my hand slapped for expressing an opinion._

 
Am.. what?
i'm sorry i don't really understand this??

Isn't this thread meant to be funny and didn't the OP wanted us to share our experiences? I was only sharing my experience, i didn't mean to put orthodontists down. That was the only time i have been to the dentist with make up on, normally just chapstick but i DID mention i only wore it that time because i was meeting friends later . I am really confused about the way some people have responded


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Am.. what?
i'm sorry i don't really understand this??

Isn't this thread meant to be funny and didn't the OP wanted us to share our experiences? I was only sharing my experience, i didn't mean to put orthodontists down. That was the only time i have been to the dentist with make up on, normally just chapstick but i DID mention i only wore it that time because i was meeting friends later . I am really confused about the way some people have responded
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No need to worry, love. I think some people used this thread to stroke their ego of being in the health care profession and took the thread the totally wrong way. 

No one put orthodontists down, some people just don't know how to keep a happy thread going.


----------



## nunu (Apr 25, 2009)

^Thank you,

I had to re read the original post twice because i thought i have miss-understood what the poster wanted to share with us. Then i just got confused lol. 
I should've made it obvious that my experience with the dentist wasn't that bad, i just learned that i shouldn't go with a full face on.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^Thank you,

I had to re read the original post twice because i thought i have miss-understood what the poster wanted to share with us. Then i just got confused lol. 
I should've made it obvious that my experience with the dentist wasn't that bad, i just learned that i shouldn't go with a full face on._

 
No, everyone was sharing happy-go-lucky cute stories and someone took it the  wrong way and chose to be condescending towards the people on this thread. Really, a shame.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 25, 2009)

I last left the dentist office with streaks next to my mouth where my make up had rubbed off.

I probably resembled a less scary version of the Joker in the Dark Knight.


----------



## nunu (Apr 25, 2009)

^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for clarifying things for me as i was completely shocked lol.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for clarifying things for me as i was completely shocked lol._

 

no problem, lady


----------



## urbanD0LL (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

  I last left the dentist office with streaks next to my mouth where my make up had rubbed off.

I probably resembled a less scary version of the Joker in the Dark Knight.  
 
LOLL , oh man that sucks . Like I said my first time it was just patches all over , ew nasty . And I asked my mom if I looked okay she was like yeah you look fine . She wasn't wearing her glasses that day or she just answered that so I would shut up or something . And WTF at Mabelle's story ? That is just crazy . I have never heard anyone getting fined for being upset about having their teeth pulled out , esp. a kid ... Such a ripoff . Anyways , good to know I wasn't the only one though . I have surely learned my lesson .


----------



## xladydragon (Apr 29, 2009)

I had fillings done, and my lips were cracked afterwards, and I couldn't figure out why till I read this post. 
I'm so slow.
I saw streaks of my makeup on the little tissue thing they clipped under me, but thank god it was the end of the day and my foundation faded.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_Im getting invisalign and about 2 weeks ago I had to get molds and exrays of my teeth. Oh my lord...that mold gunk got alllllllllll over my lips and part of my cheeks , plus I was drooling all over myself while the goo set. It wasnt a pretty picture. Oh what I go thru for beauty._

 
omg! when i got my molds done, i thought the expanding foam was gonna close off my throat and i'd stop breathing! geesh! those were the worst 5-10mins of my life!
just wanted to share that...


----------

